# DLA5 so blocks are still instantly dissapearing



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

lets see if amazons threat is real or not. before you say some people just tap faster nope people are still botting.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

People will keep running them to test the new system. Hopefully they all get stopped.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Saw 5 offers but couldn't get any hopefully tomorrow is better


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

I caught a 4hr 930 this morning after missing two earlier 3 and 3.5hr block drops. Ended up in Temecula. App froze while scanning at pick up and had to rescan my entire load as I as a few scans from being done. Probably my last run at DLA5 if I don't do my reserved 930 Thurs. I dropped my reserved 430 for tonight thinking I'll end up in Winchester again. 

For this morning, I had 51 packages. It took as long to drop the last 10 as it did the first 41. The first 41 were in nice neighborhoods; fast and many multiple package drops. The last 10 were to large ranch style homes with partial dirt roads. Between Perris, Winchester, and now Temecula, I've found myself ending up with at least a few stops on dirt or tore up roads. Constant driving on roads like those means more maintenance costs. I personally feel these should all go to the "white vans." 

Anyhow, was initially told by blue vest that Flex Drivers would only do Riverside and MoVal which I was perfectly fine with. Can't continue to do these long haul blocks down to the San Diego County border.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

When the app freeze's , stops scanning, swipe to finish so it saves what you scanned. Mine LG 6, will ask if I want to close the app after a minute or two, say yes, log back on , press pick up to finish scanning, refresh the itinerary and your good to go. This has been happening to a lot of people lately.

Another perk ? of doing chino. No dirt rd. farm animals. Cept I read we could goto La mirada ? However that could open the door to accept an Irvine block for me.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I've done the 4hr morning block to La Mirada. Crappy 91 traffic that took almost an hour to the first stop. Just enough time to finish the block and back to the station (40+ minutes) with about 15 minutes to spare.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I hope DLA2 takes back La Mirada, Fullerton back from DLA7. It's just too much of a drive for the mornings.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I was able to get 4 pm yesterday and today and also already picked up a 430 for tomorrow. Maybe things are getting better finally! Either that or I just got really lucky.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I got a 4hr in the morning, La Mirada here I come ? Better for me there than Azusa.

The thing is to, there are very few DLA5 drivers here, or a least post. So no way to tell if any of them have been deactivated or are scared to use the bot.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

Today I had a reserved 4hr 930am. I had 26 packages to Perris boarding Mead Valley - all dirt roads for the most part and took me the full 4 hours to complete with two going back to the warehouse because I could not access the home and gps was leading me to closed roads or dead end roads. My car is a mess too, full of dirt of dust! Needless to say, that was my last run at DLA5 as my account is now being moved to DLA7 in Chino. Can't wait to see Fontana, Rancho, and Corona again! Don't mind La Mirada and Fullerton too after where I've been the past two weeks at DLA5.

Pure BS! Flex drivers should not be on routes like this. My entire route should have been given to UPS or FedEx or a contractor van . Even a customer said it was crazy for me to delivering in my own car out there as I'll need new shocks in no time. I take anything out of DLA7 over this BS at DLA5 now! The first picture GPS had the house on the OTHER SIDE of the mountain, but directed to a road that just ends in brush. Other pics just show all the dirt road BS! I feel sorry for you guys in regular 4 door cars who get this Perris area. Thing is many routes I've had out of DLA5 have at least a portion of the route like this now. My last route in Temecula had 51 packages and the last 10 deliveries were like this and took me longer than the first 41 drops I did! You you need a lifted 4x4 now to Flex out of DLA5 otherwise, your mechanic will love you!


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Today I had a 3.5 hour reserved that was Woodcrest area of Riverside. Much of it looked similar to your pictures. Did see a giant tortoise in the middle of a dirt road so that was cool. Got a bunch of blocked, dead end and non existent roads. Lots of huge ranches with gates so up and over went the packages. Took me 4 hours 15 minutes. These new areas flat out suck. But Chino is just too far plus some of the routes are way too far away. The traffic to get back isn't worth it. I have marked a few no access since this started. Also driver support has pulled up the GPS photos and couldn't believe some of the places they are sending us.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> I was able to get 4 pm yesterday and today and also already picked up a 430 for tomorrow. Maybe things are getting better finally! Either that or I just got really lucky.


i was actually able to pick up a 4 pm!!


ZoomZoomFlex said:


> Today I had a reserved 4hr 930am. I had 26 packages to Perris boarding Mead Valley - all dirt roads for the most part and took me the full 4 hours to complete with two going back to the warehouse because I could not access the home and gps was leading me to closed roads or dead end roads. My car is a mess too, full of dirt of dust! Needless to say, that was my last run at DLA5 as my account is now being moved to DLA7 in Chino. Can't wait to see Fontana, Rancho, and Corona again! Don't mind La Mirada and Fullerton too after where I've been the past two weeks at DLA5.
> 
> Pure BS! Flex drivers should not be on routes like this. My entire route should have been given to UPS or FedEx or a contractor van . Even a customer said it was crazy for me to delivering in my own car out there as I'll need new shocks in no time. I take anything out of DLA7 over this BS at DLA5 now! The first picture GPS had the house on the OTHER SIDE of the mountain, but directed to a road that just ends in brush. Other pics just show all the dirt road BS! I feel sorry for you guys in regular 4 door cars who get this Perris area. Thing is many routes I've had out of DLA5 have at least a portion of the route like this now. My last route in Temecula had 51 packages and the last 10 deliveries were like this and took me longer than the first 41 drops I did! You you need a lifted 4x4 now to Flex out of DLA5 otherwise, your mechanic will love you!
> 
> ...


LOLOL as long as people like you keep doing those you will continue to get them... WTF are you doing them? CANT ACCESS CALL TOC and explain that you can not go offraoding that it is not safe.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

imfatandold said:


> LOLOL as long as people like you keep doing those you will continue to get them... WTF are you doing them? CANT ACCESS CALL TOC and explain that you can not go offraoding that it is not safe.


That's exactly what I did with two of them!



Movaldriver said:


> Today I had a 3.5 hour reserved that was Woodcrest area of Riverside. Much of it looked similar to your pictures. Did see a giant tortoise in the middle of a dirt road so that was cool. Got a bunch of blocked, dead end and non existent roads. Lots of huge ranches with gates so up and over went the packages. Took me 4 hours 15 minutes. These new areas flat out suck. But Chino is just too far plus some of the routes are way too far away. The traffic to get back isn't worth it. I have marked a few no access since this started. Also driver support has pulled up the GPS photos and couldn't believe some of the places they are sending us.


This area is basically not to far from Woodcrest; over the mountains basically. When going back to the whse, GPS wanted me to take Wood Rd through Van Buren instead of the 215.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

But on the upside, parking is no problem at all.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

They want drivers to use SUVs instead of Priuses.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> They want drivers to use SUVs instead of Priuses.


hey i have pretty nice excursion if they up the pay from 72 dollars for 4 hours to 200 ill be happy to use my excursion. untill then ill stick to my prius that gets 50 mpg and maintenance is pretty much oil every 10k miles


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I got a 4hr in the morning, La Mirada here I come ? Better for me there than Azusa..


Ah, No. Muscoy. I bet the 37 fat old guys drew up that map. 18 to one big complex. 6 to another of 50. My only concern was any returns but got lucky. Even my count was way off cause the app froze again. Had to rescan that whole complex. Then the third Lyft trip, from the near the 10/215, 29 Palms! Ah ok. Made more than a second 4hr and home by 7. Yes I do turn into my avatar when it gets dark.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm noticing no more blocks after 945 am and start again at 4. What happened to all the 10,1030 and 11? Also used to see a few pop up for middle of the day. Is that just because it's slow?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Or they're going out as Assigned maybe?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

All my reserved have been 9 am and 4 pm so I don't think so


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I did a 445 tonight to Chino Hills and Ontario. I asked why we are doing Chino routes and just got a shrug. Only 13 deliveries but pretty far.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> I did a 445 tonight to Chino Hills and Ontario. I asked why we are doing Chino routes and just got a shrug. Only 13 deliveries but pretty far.


Chino still not doing same days (or very limited). That's why Chino area routes for same day/night deliveries still come out of Riverside. I was told last week by a Riverside Manager that Chino should be ramping up on same days within a month.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

These were redelivery not same day though so it was weird


----------

